# Multi Room Synchronization



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

Perhaps I will learn that this already exists and I will be slightly embarrased but I have not read about it so thought I would ask. If more than one TiVo exists on a network and transfers are allowed; is there any attempt to synchornize the TiVo wishlists, season passes, or suggestions? Seems silly to have multiple of same show recorded when they can so easily be transfered between TiVo's!

does that make sense?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Commonly referred to as cooperative scheduling - and no, TiVos don't do this yet.


----------



## netserf57 (Nov 8, 2005)

megazone said:


> Commonly referred to as cooperative scheduling - and no, TiVos don't do this yet.


so the feature even has a cool name - so how far off can it be 

c ya.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I find myself running back and forth between the 2 TiVo's to see which one has a season pass and trying to resolve conflicts. I'd like a little app on the PC to draw down all the season passes from the TiVo's, set up the scheduling in a grid format or on a calendar so you can see the repeating items and resolve conflicts, then send them back up to the TiVos.


----------

